# IPAD  itunes bloqué sur The Beatles



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2010)

bonjour
lorsque j ouvre iTunes ( musique ) sur mon Ipad
celui ci ne me propose que la page artiste The Beatles
impossible d en sortir.....
les autres rubriques ( Films Series TV Podcast..etc ) fonctionnent correctement
bref si quelqu un a une idee
merci


----------

